# Call of Duty: Ghost - Statistiken und Ränge



## rharant (3. August 2014)

*Call of Duty: Ghost - Statistiken und Ränge*

Hallo und guten Abend zusammen.

Habe folgendes Problem:
Bis vor kurzem war ich bei COD-Ghosts Prestige 9 - Level 28. Aber seid ca. 1 Woche sind all meine Ränge, Level, Statistiken, Trupp-Punkte, etc. auf Null zurück gesetzt.
Auch die Namen meiner einzelnen Truppmitglieder sind wieder so, wie sie beim ersten mal spielen waren. 
Das witzige ist, dass auf der Clan-Page noch mein alter Rang bzw. Level und auch meine alte K/D zu sehen ist.

Versuche daher schon seit ein paar Tagen etwas im Netz über dieses Problem zu finden. 
Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist, dass es auch ein paar andere Leute gibt, die dieses Problem haben.
Von einer Lösung war aber nix zu finden. 
Habe auch versucht mich mit dem Support von Activision in Verbindung zu setzen. Aber die Website führt nur zu einer blöden und nichts sagenden FAQ.

Weiß jemand von euch einen Rat?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus....


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2014)

Das Spiel bei Steam auf Fehler prüfen assen hast Du schon probiert? Teste auch mal, ob Deine Stats ebenfalls falsch sind, wenn Du dich mit einem ganz anderen PC einloggst - zB bei nem Kumpel aus Deinem Clan. Da muss er ja nur bei Steam sich ausloggen und Du dich einloggen, das game ist ja schon auf dem PC, so dass nix erst installiert werden muss


----------



## rharant (3. August 2014)

Die Fehlerüberprüfung bei Steam hab ich gemacht. Da war alles in Ordnung. 
Das mit den Stats muss ich noch probieren. Werde nachher mal mit nem Kumpel sprechen. - Danke für den Tipp.

Hat sonst noch jemand Ideen...???


----------



## Gast20180705 (3. August 2014)

Will das jetzt nicht unterstellen, aber manchmal ist das zurücksetzen der Statistik ein Schuss vorn Bug bei Cheatern.


----------



## rharant (3. August 2014)

. Das war ja klar, dass jemand mal mit sowas kommt. 
Und ich gebe dir recht: Bestimmt kann es passieren, dass man so'n Schuss vor den Bug bekommt, wenn man cheatet.
Bin aber der Meinung das man in solchen Fällen eher gleich gebannt wird - weiß es aber natürlich nicht genau.

Im Übrigen hab ich (natürlich) nicht gecheatet.
Bin (besonders bei Shootern) total gegen sowas. Das verdirbt einem den Spaß. Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass es so Sachen wie "Lag Compensation" gibt. Das frustet hin und wieder schon genug.

Bei Ghosts war es zeitweiße unmöglich nicht in ein gecheatetes Game zu kommen. In den ersten paar Monaten nach Release wurde extrem viel gecheatet.
Deshalb kann ich der Statistik-zurücksetzten-beim-cheaten-Geschichte nicht ganz glauben. Aber wer weiß....

Ach shit. Weiß den keiner einen Rat. Hab keinen Bock noch mal von vorne anzufangen....

Grüße....


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2014)

rharant schrieb:


> Es ist schon schlimm genug, dass es so Sachen wie "Lag Compensation" gibt.


 Was soll das sein bzw. wie soll das gehen? ^^  Wenn es durchs Netz ein kleines Lag gibt, dann ist das da - wie soll man das wegkriegen? Ne Software kann doch nicht zaubern ^^ 



> Bei Ghosts war es zeitweiße unmöglich nicht in ein gecheatetes Game zu kommen. In den ersten paar Monaten nach Release wurde extrem viel gecheatet.
> Deshalb kann ich der Statistik-zurücksetzten-beim-cheaten-Geschichte nicht ganz glauben. Aber wer weiß....


 naja, vielleicht wurde da in Wahrheit gar nicht so oft gecheatet, denn man kennt das doch: oft kann man einfach nicht glauben, dass einer so gut ist oder einfach nur Glück hatte oder von seinem Team einfach nur gut supportet wurde und glaubt, er cheatet, ohne dass es einen echten Beweis gibt   Ich hab einige Matches erlebt, in denen viele über einen Spieler schimpften von wegen "Cheater!", und auch mich killte der 4-5 mal in kurzen Abständen - aber ganz ehrlich: da war nix eindeutig, alles war auch durch "gute Reaktion" und "Glück" erklärbar... 

Ich wurde auch schon immer Mal des cheaten bezichtigt, und mind. 1x muss ich sagen, dass ich mich selber sogar anhand des Replays auch beschuldigt hätte - aber ich hatte einfach nur Glück + ne gute Verbindung (und auch etwas Können), zB auf Verdacht ne Granate in ein Haus und direkt Triple Kill, dann zwei Campler überrascht, dann mal mein Snipergewehr angelegt und echt per purem Zufall einen genau im Visier und sofort abgedrückt, dazu die Killstreak-Belohnungen - und nach 2 Min stand es 20:0 Kills 


Aber zum Prob: teste das halt mal mit dem einloggen an anderem PC, aber ansonsten keine Ahnung... ich weiß nur, dass es zB bei Modern Warfare vorkam, dass man auf einem "gehackten Server" landete und sofort auf Level 70 war, was umgekehrt auch scheisse ist, da der Spielspaß ja (zumindest für die allermeisten Gamer) auch das Erreichen der Ziele DURCH EIGENES KÖNNEN (und Fließ) ist


----------



## rharant (3. August 2014)

So. Test gemacht. Mein Ghost-Account sieht auf 'nem anderen Rechner genauso aus - Prestige 0, Rang 1 - Scheiße !!!

Zur Lag Compensation:
Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das richtig erkläre, aber Lag Compensation funzt ungfähr so:
Spieler mit unterschiedlich guten Verbindungen spielen zusammen. Damit der mit der schlechtesten Verbindung nicht total abloost, werden die einzelnen Verbindungen bzw. Verbindungsgeschwindigkeiten vom Spielserver einander angeglichen.
Die mit den besseren Geschwindigkeiten werden dementsprechend gebremst.
Wie das genau funzt kann ich nicht sagen. Im Steamforum gabs mal 'ne richtig gute Erklärung. 
Die LC merkt man immer dann, wenn man z.B. mit Russen zusammen spielt. Die haben nämlich im Schnitt schlechtere Verbindungen als wir hier in Deutschland. 
Solche Spiele laufen bei mir dann nahezu immer etwas schlechter.

Zu der Cheaterei:
Klar, nicht immer wird gecheatet. Das man hin und wieder mal Glück bzw. 'nen guten Lauf hat ist schon klar.
Abgesehen davon gibt es natürlich auch Spieler, die es echt drauf haben und bei denen es (fast) immer gut läuft.

Aber in den ersten Monaten von COD-Ghosts war es schon heftig. Da gabs sehr viel Cheaterei.
 - Ergebnisse mit 50:3 in 'nem TDM - sorry, dass geht nicht.
 - Player die in der Luft hängen, ober außerhalb von Maps sind
 - Man wird wärend des Laufens an einen anderen Ort gespawnt.
 - Kills schafft man keine, wird aber im 10Sekunden-Takt weggerotzt
 - Und wenn man doch mal nen Kill schafft, dann bekommt man 'ne utopische Menge an Exp.

Solche Sachen gabs zu Beginn wirklich oft.
Naja egal.

Weiß sonst wirklich keiner was???


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2014)

Ach so, die Pings der anderen werden bei LC quasi hochgesetzt, damit keiner einen "zu guten" Ping hat? An sich find ich das sogar "fair", nur zerstört es den Spaß, wenn der Ping dann nicht mehr 40 bis 80, sondern 150 bis 200 ist 

Und 50:3: klar geht das ^^  Beim Rest sieht es aber natürlich nach Hacks/Cheats aus.


Zum Problem weiß ich leider keinen Rat - an den Steam-Support hast Du Dich schon gewendet?


----------



## rharant (4. August 2014)

Habe mal nach dem Steam-Support geschaut.
Dieser verweißt auf den Activision-Support.
Wenn man sich durch den Support von Activision durchklickt kommt man auf folgende Seite:

Activision Support

Dort sind verschiedene Situationen beschrieben, wie es zu dem Stat-Reset kommen kann.
Weiter unten kommt man dann noch zum "COD: Ghosts - Stats Corruption Tool" (findet man aber nur dann, wenn die Support-Sprache auf Englisch eingestellt ist).
Wenn man dann noch ein bissl weiter klickt, wird man darüber informiert, dass das Tool nicht für PC, sondern nur für Konsolen funzt.

Was soll ich da sagen?? - Zum Kotzen das Ganze.
Ne weitere Möglichkeit wäre die Hotline. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob mir das was bringen würde. Die Nummer fängt mit 089 an. Weiß jemand was das kostet?? Steht kein Preis pro min dabei....

P.S.: Ok, vielleicht ist 50:3 in nem TDM möglich. Das ist aber echt heftig. Wenn du das mal geschafft hast, ober gar öfters schaffst, dann zieh ich meinen Hut vor dir und verneige mich bis unter den Teppich.
Ich bin nämlich zock-technisch schon ein alter Hase und hab schon so manchen Shooter gespielt und würde mal behaupten, dass ich gar nicht so schlecht bin - aber so ein Ergebniss habe ich noch nicht geschafft.

Viele Grüße vom COD-Gefrusteten....


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2014)

089 ist einfach nur München.  


Und wegen der 50:3: also, ich bin an sich ein Spieler, der meist in den Top3 des Teams ist, aber selten der beste, und wenn es gut läuft, dann hab ich so was wie 18:5 oder 20:9 oder so. Es hängt natürlich auch immer ein wenig von der Map ab, aber ich hatte mal bei MW auf dieser einen Map im Steinbruch einen Lauf UND offenbar auch "dämliche" Gegner, da hatte ich auch mit Glück schnell 12:0, konnte danach ne Predator, nen Heli usw. rufen, allein der hat dann trotz zahlreicher Gebäude, die es auf der Map gibt, so viele gekillt, dass ich nach wenigen Minuten schon 27:1 hatte. Und am Ende der Runde irgendwas mit 39:2 - die nächsten 5 Runden lief es dann wieder "normal"   oder auf dieser einen Map mit der Villa auf einem Hügel, im "Tal" ein Schuppen. Da bin ich mal mit lautlos-laufen-Perk und Schalldämpfer unterwegs gewesen, und quasi alle anderen haben nur entweder in der Villa oder im Schuppen gecampt, so dass ich die zig Mal "überraschen" konnte - da konnte ich teils 3-4 Leute, die nebeneinander am Fenster in einem Raum standen, der Reihe nach messern, und die haben es nicht gerafft, dass ihr Feind im gleichen Raum ist - auch später nicht, die haben also nicht gedacht "jetzt hat der mich schon 2x hier gemessert, ich halt mal die Augen besser auf"...  da hatte ich dann auch mit Hilfe der Streak-Belohnungen am Ende 43:2 oder so was. Und die Runden drauf war ich wieder wie üblich bei 16:12, 14:18, 20:13 usw. 

Aber wenn jemand wirklich mehrere Runden am Stück so eine Punktzahl hat und vor allem selber nur ganz selten stirbt, dann liegt es nahe, dass der wohl pfutscht...


----------



## rharant (11. August 2014)

So, hier noch ein kleines Update:

Habe mit "München" telefoniert, bzw mit dem Support von Activision.
Die Dame beim Support hieß Jaqueline, war sehr freundlich und hat sich COD-technisch echt gut ausgekannt (war total überrascht).
Nach kurzer Schilderung des Problems, Angabe von Spielernamen und verlorenem Rang bzw Prestige,
versicherte mir Jaqueline, dass sie sobald es Infos oder eine Lösung zu dem verlorenem Spielstand gäbe, sich per Mail melden werde.
Es dauerte ca. 20 Minuten bis die Mail kam.
Dann kam der Mist:
Spielstand ist defekt - kann auch nicht wieder hergestellt werden. 
Shit - das wars dann also.

Hab im nachhinein noch rausgefunden, dass ich nicht der einzige mit nichtwiederherstellbarem Spielstand bin.
Das bringt mit aber auch nix. Schade.

Naja, vielleicht wieder das nächste COD.....


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2014)

Naja, schade - aber auf der anderen Seite: es macht doch sicher auch Spaß, sich wieder "hochzuarbeiten" - es gibt es nicht umsonst auf die Prestigelevel, bei denen man dann ja auch bis auf Embleme von vorn beginnt.


----------

